# Aires at Trebes



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to Spain in a weeks time and we normaly use the aires at Trebes but have read somewhere that it could be closed , anyone been that way recently , it was always popular with a lot of British vans .


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Aparently the aire at Trebes is closed permanently. Such a shame it is in a lovely area with a nice walk along the canal.

Steve


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bendog said:


> Going to Spain in a weeks time and we normaly use the aires at Trebes but have read somewhere that it could be closed , anyone been that way recently , it was always popular with a lot of British vans .


I think this is probably the thread you remember.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-70655-trebes.html


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*aire at trebes*

hi, isent that the one at the side of the canal,if it is there has been quite a talk on it,over the last couple of weeks,i was following it because its the one we stayed at last year,but yes its shut,try on france touring because somebody gave a couple of other places to stay.

mags


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're going down to Spain, the aire at Narbonne is a good one. 7 Euros per 24 hours and that includes hook up, water etc. It is guarded and about 100 yards from a supermarket, fuel and vehicle wash, (which you'll need at this time of the year by the time you've drove that far!)

Also if you want to stay a day or so to break up the journey there is a free bus into the town from the entrance.


----------

